# Started 48 Golden Sex Links



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

Started 48 Golden Sex Link eggs thsi morning. Have 7 RIR and 7 Barred Rock in the hatcher that are hatching today.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see the baby pics.


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Never did the hatching thing...this may sound dumb...but what do you do with them after they start hatching? Jen


----------



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

On day 18 I take the eggs out of the incubator and put them into a hatcher. Once the eggs hatch I remove them from the hatcher and put them in a brood box.









One of the Barred Rock that hatched today.









One of the RIR that hatched today.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Adorable'ness! Yay, to hatching and baby chicks! Lol


----------



## cannedman (Jan 26, 2013)

robopetz said:


> Adorable'ness! Yay, to hatching and baby chicks! Lol


 You are correct there is nothing like watching new life come into the world. It's a mircle each time.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Cute chickies!......


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

cannedman said:


> You are correct there is nothing like watching new life come into the world. It's a mircle each time.


Yes, thank you! Like my other thread I posted. I'm addicted to hatching. So fun n exciting!


----------

